# otterbox iphone cases, 50% off on Monday



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At the OtterBox website they have most cases for the iPhone four and five series 50% off today. They have reductions on other stuff as well. If you want an OtterBox for your iThing, today is a good day to buy.


----------

